# Ficha Tecnica



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Where is it possible to get hold of a copy of our Ficha Tecnica.

Please don't suggest the builder as he has gone bust  so much ofr our 5 year warranty


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

*ficha*

Your local register office, (conservatoria registo predial), if your property is finish and registered. Or at your local council, if you need more property details. You can make a request to consult your house process and you will be able to have a copy of whatever you need. Some smaller builders go bust, and then, they carry on working with a different name. A friend of us is having a similar problem with is builder, and he is Portuguese, and he is taking legal action about it. Start with complaining to the “INCI”, (INCI - [email protected] ), send them all is details, tax number, license number, company name, etch… Then you have the “IC”, the consumer institute and after that the courts. If he is making a bunk they will make him pay
John999


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

*ficha*

the website is INCI


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi

Below is a link to a page that the email link left by John goes to hope it helps.

Peter

Google Translate 


Or just put into a Google search [email protected] and go to the top of the list. Click where it says Translate this page.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

John999 said:


> Your local register office, (conservatoria registo predial), if your property is finish and registered. Or at your local council, if you need more property details. You can make a request to consult your house process and you will be able to have a copy of whatever you need. Some smaller builders go bust, and then, they carry on working with a different name. A friend of us is having a similar problem with is builder, and he is Portuguese, and he is taking legal action about it. Start with complaining to the “INCI”, (INCI - [email protected] ), send them all is details, tax number, license number, company name, etch… Then you have the “IC”, the consumer institute and after that the courts. If he is making a bunk they will make him pay
> John999



Thanks for the information John and Peter. I complained to INIC 18 months ago and didn't even get the courtesy of a reply despite sending the complaint twice and in both English and Portuguese each time.
This time there will be no setting up again as the Financas are involved this time...no IRS paid and no social security. His private home has been confiscated by the IRS for non payment. 

I have already got most of the information we needed it was just the ficha tecnica that was outstanding. And yes the house is registered.


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

*ficha*

Well done. Last one to laugh, laugh longer. Your builder is learning that


----------

